# Mini Protank 3 Spitting Ejuice Into My Mouth



## Franky (17/7/14)

Hi guys,
I bought the Protank 3 Mini & Vision Spinner 2 combo 2 days ago. I've been very impressed with the flavour coming from the PT3 Mini however it appears to be spitting juice into my mouth over random intervals when using either my Spinner 2 or MVP. I never had this problem with my iClear 30. Any suggestions?


----------



## Riaz (17/7/14)

hi @Franky 

what coils are u running in the mpt3?


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

You are sucking too hard! 

Sounds like coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (17/7/14)

1.5 ohm that came with it


----------



## Zodiac (17/7/14)

What juice are you using @Franky ? It could be that you are using high pg juice, perhaps try turning the volts down a bit. I have also noticed that the Mini PT3 does this.


----------



## Franky (17/7/14)

At the moment I'm trying to finish all my old Twisp juices, so it's the Rebel & Polar Mint flavours.


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

In my limited experience, it' the coil.

Perhaps one of the workers got bored and made a custom quad twisted ribbon coil during his lunch break.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Franky (17/7/14)

OK, i'll replace the coil when I get home and see if there is any change. I used it with my MVP this morning and spat out a lot of juice which freaked me out a bit.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

seems the coils for these tanks are not very consistent, I have 1 that has the top coil at 45° to the bottom one and another that was stuffed so badly that there was no airflow at all, never had one spit at me though. If they don't work for me the first time they get gutted and rebuilt with 28g Kanthal and cotton.


----------



## BhavZ (17/7/14)

Hi @Franky 

I certainly sounds like your coil is flooding.

first thing to do is without firing the device pull on the tank as if you were vaping, do you get a gurgling sound? if you are getting a gurgling sound then remove the base from the tank and have a look at the coil, where the wicks come out of stem have a look to see if there are any gaps. If there are gaps its means that there is not enough wick in the coil. To remedy it I would suggest taking an old evod coil, pop the stem and take the flavour wicks and add it to the mpt3 coil, that should help.

If you are not getting a gurgling sound take a paper towel and push it down the drip tip to soak up all the excess juice, vape again as normal and see if it happens again. if it is happening again then I would suggest playing with the voltage/wattage going higher and lower till that does not happen anymore.

If there is no gurgling then my strong opinion is that your voltage/wattage is not matching the vacuum pressure your draw is creating hence you are pulling in more juice than can be vapourised. either draw a bit softer or adjust the voltage/wattage till it no longer occurs.


I hope that helps

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (17/7/14)

Hi

What happened with me and my Aerotank is i did not whipe the base dry before i installed the coil, then it started to gurgle and spit juice. Look at that. take the coil out, wipe insite the base were the coil sits and underneath the coil you will see a small o-ring .. make sure that is dry as well

Sorted me out

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

